# Deprofundis blows a wish, i want to invite a musician to perform in mmy hometown?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis blows a wish, i want to invite a musician to perform in my hometown?*

Dear mister Noel Akchoté i whorship your skills on guitar, i like your eclectic range of music from jazz virtuoso , but especially franco-flemish repertore, please kind sir visit my hometown i want to see you play live like Claudin de sermisy, pierre sandrin, gombert, mantua...

this post is bilingual since mister Akchoté is french so in is honnor..

Cher messire , votre jeux de guitare est fort impressionant et éclectique, j'ai une grande admiration pour vous, je désire ardament vous voir jouer live en concert dans ma ville montreal svp cher monsieur fait que soit arrive.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Lets us know if you get your wish


----------

